# Black hereford



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

What do y'all think, I got second dibs on him, I got blk and red cattle

http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4941334180.html


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Black baldies are the best kind of cattle. You're getting the best of both worlds with cross breds.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not that this has anything to do with it.....my farming buddy went to an auction yesterday. Gentleman was selling his cow/calf operation (with the exception of 200 head) and retiring, he was 80. Sold 600 pairs, averaged $3300......good for him, hope he has a good time with it, keeping up with 200 ain't gonna be a walk in the park at 80, but I guess if ya beena taking care of 800 it's a cake walk....interesting you didn't get your pick, first ones loaded


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Funny how the ad says Black Hereford then listing the cross shows it is actually a black baldy.

Black hereford is a newer breed. Black Baldys have been around forever. We added a Hereford bull last summer to get some baldy calves.

Love how the black and buckskin baldys sell here.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

That's $2 million. That's some good money.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

better hurry and get there, I'm only 30 minutes from stella!


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We "put up or shut up" with 30 bred and open baldies and herefords!


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, he never called back, so I'm sure the other person got him.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I prefer a pure bred bull because my cows are all different crosses. Even an F1 bull is going to give me less consistency and potentially a loss of hybrid vigor, as one more breed in the picture may mean I'm at the point of diminishing returns.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> I prefer a pure bred bull because my cows are all different crosses. Even an F1 bull is going to give me less consistency and potentially a loss of hybrid vigor, as one more breed in the picture may mean I'm at the point of diminishing returns.


Same here. Registered bulls on cross bred cows. Hereford, Angus and Brangus bulls. We breed the retained heifers to a different type bull to keep the hybrid vigor cycle.


----------

